# TT newbie



## HushanTT (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi All,

Just bought a 2006 3.2 V6 with 52k on the clock. Loving the drive... Hope to get some technical help as I like to get my hands dirty.. See you around.. 

Nas

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=563&image_id=945&view=no_count


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nas, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Nas, 
there is a V6 section that maybe able to give some help.
I see you already have aftermarket wheels and some form of lowering kit on.
Your lower grille seems to be closed, which should be opened up !! first job to do..
Steve


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Nas, welcome to the forum


----------



## HushanTT (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all..


----------



## HushanTT (Sep 5, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Hi Nas,
> there is a V6 section that maybe able to give some help.
> I see you already have aftermarket wheels and some form of lowering kit on.
> Your lower grille seems to be closed, which should be opened up !! first job to do..
> Steve


Hi Steve, Thanks for your feedback.. what do you mean by opening up lower grille? I can see your a TT enthusiast and was hoping maybe you rcould answer this question for me... Before that thumbs up for your Impressive work on your car,has definitly inspired me.. 

Problem: I had the engine management light come on as i was driving last night and after research noted TT have a common problem with the coil pack.. so this morning took it to the garage and guess what coil pack 1 and 6 misfiring, on removal pack 6 was melted to the cover and wiring loom so now it's sitting in the garage not starting as the wiring loom is so f***ed that it wouldn't connect to the new coil pack (took advise from other member and went for the 115J ) so basically I need a wiring loom but can't find the part number.

Would you or anyone know what this part number is? also how long should it take to change? as I work mon to fri and have to send the misus to get the part and we all know what SOME women are like when it comes to car parts. Also anyone know of a breaker in midlands otherwise new it will have to be from listers.

Thanks in advance..

Nas


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Nas..cheers for the comments.
Your front vent should look like this one with the holes open..








looks like your has the blanking plate fitted which is held on with a couple of retaining springs.
There are some very knowledgeable peeps on here and im sure if you start a new thread specific to the wiring loom part number for the V6, hopefully it won't be long before you get the answer.
The coilpacks should be looked at by Audi as there is a recall on at the moment and the odd one dieing is only about £30 a pop.
Steve


----------



## HushanTT (Sep 5, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Hi Nas..cheers for the comments.
> Your front vent should look like this one with the holes open..
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Steve,

Thanks for your advice called local Audi and they have changed all my coil packs kindly for free, on start-up they notice more misfiring and investigated further to discover a hole in the manifold.

They called to give me a quote to repair this and also about some dodgy wiring next to the exhaust manifold. £1430 my jaws dropped, the dealer who sold me the car was now closed... I had one hell of a sleepless night until I found on the Citizens Advice Bureau that if I had traded in a car then there's a high chance the company would uphold its reputation and should see the decision they make before threatening about consumer rights on used vehicles from dealers.

Next morning called them and simply said please give the repair company a call and let me know the decision. The Audi Main dealer was already stunned that the specialist sold me a vehicle with core damage and gave me very helpful advice that the specialist should not have sold me the car in that condition.

A few hours later the specialist decided to put car right and they would pay the bill. I am very impressed with the service received from specialist and the main dealer making the discreet decision to put it right without me having to talk about my consumer rights. 

Hopefully the car should be 100% when it's returned, I took the front grille panels out when I towed the car from the garage it was previously at and will definitely be applying the holy mod  when it is returned, a wash and some wax with some TLC.

I've seen your mods and it is very inspiring but I think I'll leave the extreme mods for the experts like you. I've got a CDA induction kit, Heldex Upgrade (which I don't know much about) and up-rated exhaust; if I was to remap it what kind of figures should I expect comfortably?

I also own an Astra Bertone with 245bhp and getting a happy 13.8sec on quarter miles and I would strip that down to the bare bone but with the TT I don't want to unzip her without expert advice.

Take care and look forward to seeing you around.

Nas


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Good choice on the V6 :wink:

Yours must be one of the last MK1s on a 2006 plate. I don't think I have seen an 06 plate 3.2 TT before on here!

Saj


----------

